# Mountain Ash, berries are good to eat?



## doigle (Dec 3, 2004)

Grew up with a mountain ash in the yard. Moved here. Planted one 20 years ago. I fear the drought took it's toll on it last summer. 

Anyway in looking up where to buy a replacement, I'm looking at Jung's and they are talking about the delicious berries. http://www.jungseed.com/dp.asp?pID=22560

I always left these for the cedar waxwings that come through. Anybody else eat these? And what do you do with them? Or is it one of those berries that you have to add 5 lbs of sugar to make it tasty? 

This is an interesting forum. The more I read the more I see how much I need to learn.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

They are commonly made into jellies and wines. I've made decent wine from them in the past. They are also known as rowan berry. 

www.sacredearth.com/ethnobotany/foraging/rowan.php

Martin


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah you won't like the taste of them fresh. Boil, strain, make jelly.


----------



## doigle (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks very much for your replies and insight. I had no idea they were Rowan berries. It sounds like I may not bother with trying to eat them after all, but it's certainly good to know of their high vitamin C content, should the need arise. 

It sure was a pretty tree, it never seemed to send up any suckers to get an offshoot of it. So I will try to order one, but $30 isn't it the budget just yet.


----------



## doigle (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh, I see Arbor Day website sells them much cheaper, perhaps I'll order from them.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Old English lore says that Rowan trees keep away bad spirits  

Our hay guy ran ours over, I need to plant a new one this spring.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

How do you deal with the bad spirits in the meantime? die:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

LoonyK said:


> How do you deal with the bad spirits in the meantime? die:


Our ghost has been pretty quite the last year or so. Mebbe the tree scared her away before it was knocked down 

ETA She never was particularly bad, just naughty


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I think there are many better options for food producing trees.


----------

